# Imperial/ or Australia stout advice



## hwall95 (20/2/14)

Hey guys, I'm relatively new to brewing, actually just made my sixth batch yesterday (A nice cascade/galaxy IPA which is currently bubbling away).

For some background, my older brother is getting married in 7 months and being the best man, it's my duty to organise his bucks party. So I need to develop a few great recipes for it of course, as nice beer on the beach seems to the favourite option currently. So since I only have 7 months to make the stout, I was just wondering if anyone has any advice on a solid recipe that would age really well within the time period. 

Preferably an Australian or imperial stout as we both really enjoy a nice heavy complex stout, but happy for any English or Irish stout if they're better for the time period. 

I have made a few coopers kit stout + 1kg of raw sugar with the old man in the past however I always found them to be a plain compared to like Guinness or Coopers for example, and then had horrible head retention...

So any advice on a extract or and k&k stout would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. 

Also; I would like to thank everyone who has contributed to all the information on this site, as over the last two months I have learnt so much just from reading, so cheers!


----------



## davedoran (20/2/14)

Hey mate,

Ive done a few kit stouts and they usually turn out pretty good. First step is to get away from the kg of sugar and use malt extract. Big difference taste wise.
Recipe I done last stout was

1 can Mangrove Jacks Irish Stout
1.5kg dark lme
0.2kg chocolate Grain Steeped in 70 degs for 20mins
14g fuggles in 30 min boil
Weast 1084 Irish Ale.

Had a few of them after 4ish weeks in the bottle and v happy with them,

On another note;
Stout at the beach?? Cant get my head round that one. Everone to their own but to me stout is an indoor drink in winter. Could be just an Irish thing though.


----------



## damoninja (20/2/14)

I wouldn't suggest an imperial if you need it ready in 7 months, suggested aging times for 10%+ beers is like... Years......

My first kit was a stout, and I loved it... 

If you want to fatten it up further, throw in another 500g light dry malt extract

*Coal train:*
OG: 1.050
FG: 1.013
ABV: 5.1 (bulk primed with 85g dex)
Volume: 18L

1 x can Black Rock Miner's stout
1kg dark dry malt extract
50g black malt (steeped)
35g East Kent goldings @ 20mins
15g Fuggles @ 0 (and dumped into fermenter)
S-04 @ 19 degrees


----------



## sp0rk (20/2/14)

damoninja said:


> I wouldn't suggest an imperial if you need it ready in 7 months, suggested aging times for 10%+ beers is like... Years......


I've been thinking about doing a big stout or maybe a barleywine for a while now and wanting to age it for a year or two
How do people suggest storing it for aging ?
In a keg, bottles or a sealed glass carboy?


----------



## damoninja (20/2/14)

dave doran said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Ive done a few kit stouts and they usually turn out pretty good. First step is to get away from the kg of sugar and use malt extract. Big difference taste wise.
> Recipe I done last stout was
> ...


I did a very similar recipe but also added 190g cocoa :icon_drool2: and 25g fuggles @ 30, 25g fuggles @ 5
The MJ stout was surprisingly fitting for a choc stout. 

Still got some in bottles that I'm saving 'til winter.


----------



## damoninja (20/2/14)

sp0rk said:


> I've been thinking about doing a big stout or maybe a barleywine for a while now and wanting to age it for a year or two
> How do people suggest storing it for aging ?
> In a keg, bottles or a sealed glass carboy?


I was looking for some information on this too... I don't have kegging gear, so my only options were fermenter (which is bulky and not perfectly sealed) or bottles... So I chose bottles, will report back in a year or two when I open one :blink: lol


----------



## hwall95 (20/2/14)

Hey guys, 

Thanks the recipes, I guess if I keep them around 5% I can easily try a couple beforehand to see how they turn out!

And with the speciality grains, is there any in particular (Without doing a partial mash) the help with head retention? 

Also have any of you guys had experience with adding coco or choc essence when bottling as I don't really want to make a whole batch of choc stout?



dave doran said:


> On another note;
> Stout at the beach?? Cant get my head round that one. Everone to their own but to me stout is an indoor drink in winter. Could be just an Irish thing though.


Haha my family line is half Irish (probably why we all love stout) but we going camping up the beach a lot so it just a nice night drink around the fire I guess. Probably my dads fault, he only drinks stout..


----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/14)

This one was a nice beer. Pretty sure it did not get much aging either.
Cant believe that was nearly 5 years ago.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/recipe/730-old-convict-stout/


----------



## davedoran (20/2/14)

How did the oak chips go with it. I did an IPA with oak chips a few years back. Turned out total p*ss.
Scared me off the oak chips.


----------



## bradsbrew (20/2/14)

dave doran said:


> How did the oak chips go with it. I did an IPA with oak chips a few years back. Turned out total p*ss.
> Scared me off the oak chips.


Can't remember to be honest. If I was to use them these days I would be more inclined to to soak them in a spirit for a few days rather than boil them. I have used oak chips soaked in rum into a stout and did not enjoy the rum notes as much as the straight stout.


----------



## Bribie G (20/2/14)

How strong do you want it?
I have made a few of the following over the years:

for 23 litres:

2 Cans of Coopers Stout
1 kg light dried malt extract
1 kg dextrose

around 20g of UK hop pellets, such as Fuggles or Golding or Challenger added when primary fermentation has settled down, around day 5

Nottingham ale yeast is good.

Comes out around 9% ABV and is a lovely smooth drink after a month. If you want it less lethal, don't use the dextrose.

Several years ago I got as far as the National Competition via the Qld State competition, and entered one to see how it would go, and it came mid field in the category, beating quite a few all grain brews. :super:

Edit: you have plenty of time to do a pilot brew and see if it suits. Coopers Stout kits are bulletproof and I feel that the company truly put a lot of effort into them, a real flagship for the company.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (20/2/14)

^ Brew it with 2Kg's of Light Dried Malt  . Not a bad drop at all. i brew all grain and this is still a noice wintery drop.

Edit: if you brew it with notto, make sure you have plenty of headspace.


----------



## Tahoose (20/2/14)

A popular one I've seen on here a few times is 2 x can of Thomas coopers irish stout

I'd suggest with Wyeast Irish Ale to stick with the theme, but Nottigham Ale yeast would do the trick as Bribie suggested


----------



## hoppy2B (20/2/14)

I did a Porter comprised of -

1 can of Coopers Lager original series
1 kg of LDME
1 kg of light dry wheat malt extract
300 grams of carafa spec 1
200 grams medium crystal
100 grams of dark crystal
160 grams POR as a late addition
Coopers bottle yeast

Was about 20ish litres and came out around 8%. 

Moral of the story is that you could add some crystal to enhance the flavour and give it a dimension for aging. I would recommend a higher ratio of the carafa or a roast barley for better balance as mine is a bit rich.


----------



## mattymcfatty (20/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> How strong do you want it?
> I have made a few of the following over the years:
> 
> for 23 litres:
> ...



Hey Bribie, out of curiosity would dark malt work for this recipe instead of the light?


----------



## hwall95 (21/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> How strong do you want it?
> I have made a few of the following over the years:
> 
> for 23 litres:
> ...


Hey Bribie, I think Ill give that ago as it sounds great; although I may cut down on the dextrose a bit. I don't want to make it too extreme, just higher enough that we can all enjoy a little bit and give the rest to my brother as a long term ageing gift. 

With the Nottingham yeast; I read at one point, that you can use the kit yeast as a nutrient by chucking it in during boil? Just want to make sure my yeast is healthy enough to eat all those fermentables up!


----------



## hwall95 (21/2/14)

hoppy2B said:


> I did a Porter comprised of -
> 
> 1 can of Coopers Lager original series
> 1 kg of LDME
> ...


Okay thanks for that information. I've used a lot light crystal for my past beers, so it'll be interesting to try some others. Just double checking, both roasted barley and Carfara can be steeped yeah? 

Once again, thanks for the information guys.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (21/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> How strong do you want it?
> I have made a few of the following over the years:
> 
> for 23 litres:
> ...


 Bribie G may I steal this recipe????? I just polished off my first coopers stout recipe this one sounds KILLER !!


----------



## Yob (21/2/14)

damoninja said:


> I wouldn't suggest an imperial if you need it ready in 7 months, suggested aging times for 10%+ beers is like... Years......


Not true, they just handle aging better


----------



## damoninja (22/2/14)

Yob said:


> Not true, they just handle aging better


Read on here and other sources countless times about them not completely developing until they're about 18 months old.


----------



## Bribie G (22/2/14)

mattymcfatty said:


> Hey Bribie, out of curiosity would dark malt work for this recipe instead of the light?


It would work ok, but could possibly end up a bit "muddy" -

Anyone is welcome to the recipe, but drink responsibly and consult doctor if pain persists


----------



## NewtownClown (23/2/14)

dave doran said:


> On another note;
> Stout at the beach?? Cant get my head round that one. Everone to their own but to me stout is an indoor drink in winter. Could be just an Irish thing though.


 Foriegn Extra/Export Stouts were, and are, designed for Tropical markets since 1800. The largest, production wise, *Guinness* brewery is in Nigeria and you will find stouts all through Africa and Asia - so I guess it's not an _Irish_ thing


----------



## Tahoose (24/2/14)

Well it was an Irish thing untill somebody at the Guinness factory convinced the then owner to start exporting to Africa, he had some links to Nigeria I believe.

Anyway it took off in Africa and from there grew the need to brew it on the continent.


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/14)

If you can get your hands on it, a really interesting read is "Guinness, the 250 year quest for the perfect pint" by Bill Yenne. Tells the whole story, including England (where all GB Guinness was brewed in London from 1938 to 2004), Nigeria, the Caribbean, the USA, the convoluted story of Guinness in Australia etc etc.

It's out of stock at Book Depository but if you are a stout lover it should go on your shelf alongside Palmer, Yeast, Brewing Classic Styles etc. It's probably available to buy as an e book, Brisbane members note there's a copy in the BABBs library.

Edit: preview in Google Books


----------



## davedoran (24/2/14)

NewtownClown said:


> Foriegn Extra/Export Stouts were, and are, designed for Tropical markets since 1800. The largest, production wise, *Guinness* brewery is in Nigeria and you will find stouts all through Africa and Asia - so I guess it's not an _Irish_ thing


Ya mate Extra and export stouts are brewed in Nigeria. Down to a preference thing I personally prefer the lower alc traditional recipe. Again from a preference thing I prefer to drink stout in a pub in winter.
Who am I to say where or when to drink it?

Will keep an eye out for that book Bribie. Arthur was born in the town I grew up in. Its about all the town is famous for.


----------



## hwall95 (24/2/14)

Just an update, 

Yesterday I put down the following brew:

*Ingredients*

*[SIZE=12pt]Coopers Stout[/SIZE]*: 1.7kg
*[SIZE=12pt]Coopers Stout[/SIZE]*: 1.7kg
*[SIZE=12pt]Light Dry Malt[/SIZE]*: 1kg
*[SIZE=12pt]Chocolate Malt 600[/SIZE]*: 100g
*[SIZE=12pt]Roasted Barley: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]100g[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=12pt]Raw Sugar: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]100g[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=12pt]Fuggles (Dry Hop)[/SIZE]*: 20g


*SG:* 1.078
*FG Est:* 1.014
*ABV Est:* 8.5%
*IBU:* 77

It is basically Bribie's recipe (Thankyou Bribie), however I switched the dextrose to raw sugar, just to give it a slight molasses background while still thinning the body out a little bit. Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to order any cafara spec 3 or medium crystal, so I just went with a stout mix from the LHBS which was 100g Roasted Barley and 100g Choc Malt. Hopefully that will add some nice flavours! Next time, I'll experiment a bit more with the grains.

Went to check on it today afterwork and found it had blown through the airlock.... I had a suspicion that was going to happen. :unsure: Ohwell, I cleaned it up and it's going again which is good (The krausen smelt really good though! Although I stupidly tasted it - so so bad!) . Next time, definitely using either the 60L drum or a blowoff tub!

Thanks for your advice everyone, especially Bribie! Lets hope it turns out well!


----------



## jkhlt1210 (24/2/14)

hwall95 said:


> Just an update,
> 
> Yesterday I put down the following brew:
> 
> ...


what yeast did you use ???


----------



## Bribie G (24/2/14)

Damn, I was in Big W yesterday and found myself looking longingly at the Coopers Stout cans.

Noooo.... I'm trying to get sober :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## jkhlt1210 (24/2/14)

Bribie G said:


> Damn, I was in Big W yesterday and found myself looking longingly at the Coopers Stout cans.
> 
> Noooo.... I'm trying to get sober :blink: :blink: :blink:


Do it Bribie!!! Grab some and let us know your recipe !!


----------



## hwall95 (24/2/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> what yeast did you use ???


Well my mate didn't grab yeast on saturday so we were stuck with the kit yeast... Both were rehydrated and the wort was aerated a fair bit and seems that the yeast is having a great time! Also it was topped to 23L.


----------



## hwall95 (26/2/14)

Took a hydro reading today and it's at 1.020, so hopefully will drop slightly more. Also had a quick taste, and it taste awesome! Will dry hop the fuggles soon.


----------



## GABBA110360 (27/2/14)

*I done a brew last month*
*1x cooper irish stout*
*1x c/dark ale*
*1x coopers heritage lager*
*1 kg dark dme*
*1 kg dex*
*all coopers yeast packs plus 1 US.05 mixed and rehydrated*
*SG [email protected] 22C*
*FG 1.032 @22C*
* APPROX 12 %*

*TASTED NICE!*
*I Have done b4 minus the dark dme 9.5%*

*21 litre brew*


----------



## jkhlt1210 (27/2/14)

hwall95 said:


> Took a hydro reading today and it's at 1.020, so hopefully will drop slightly more. Also had a quick taste, and it taste awesome! Will dry hop the fuggles soon.


 Sounds great! Keep us posted I'd like to try the recipe


----------



## hwall95 (11/3/14)

Bottled this one today, after leaving it in primary for two and a bit weeks (Including dry hopping it for 5 days with Fuggles and cold crashed for two days to ensure the hops had dropped). Tasted quite nice, but I can't wait to taste it in 3ish months and see how it develops.

I also adjusted the SG & FG for temp, and they read approximately 1.08 & 1.018, which puts it at 8.2%. Should be nice and ready for the bucks party and some earlier testing during winter.


----------



## GABBA110360 (21/3/14)

> *I done a brew last month*
> *1x cooper irish stout*
> *1x c/dark ale*
> *1x coopers heritage lager*
> ...


----------



## GABBA110360 (21/3/14)

i'm going night nights definitely rocket fuel
have fun


----------



## hwall95 (6/4/14)

Update:

I tried the stout today and it quite a nice flavour too it. Although defintely needs to smooth out a bit.


----------



## hwall95 (24/5/14)

Just tried another bottle tonight and it's turning out pretty well! I feel it still hasn't completely combined together, but definitely fits the genre of a cross between an Australian and Imperial Stout. Also has the nicest aftertaste!


----------



## hwall95 (13/6/14)

This beer's is amazing! I have to stop myself from drinking many of them as I know they'll just get better. But yeah definitely recommend it. If I were to change it I would throw in some more choc malt, use notto, and definitely ferment in a cool area or in a fermenting chamber. Will have to try again in my fridge, have a feeling it would have far less fusels.


----------



## jkhlt1210 (13/6/14)

hwall95 said:


> This beer's is amazing! I have to stop myself from drinking many of them as I know they'll just get better. But yeah definitely recommend it. If I were to change it I would throw in some more choc malt, use notto, and definitely ferment in a cool area or in a fermenting chamber. Will have to try again in my fridge, have a feeling it would have far less fusels.


Was looking at your recipe and feedback I'll have to try it out I reckon ! Is it nice and roasty?? I love a good roasty burnt stout


----------



## hwall95 (13/6/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> Was looking at your recipe and feedback I'll have to try it out I reckon ! Is it nice and roasty?? I love a good roasty burnt stout


Yeah it has quite a nice roast taste to it, if you want to up the roast maybe throw some roasted barley but to be honest I couldn't give a good value as haven't had enough experience with roasted barley. I could imagine 200g of roasted barley and choc malt could go well although it might have quite a strong flavour so could need aging for a while


----------



## jkhlt1210 (13/6/14)

hwall95 said:


> Yeah it has quite a nice roast taste to it, if you want to up the roast maybe throw some roasted barley but to be honest I couldn't give a good value as haven't had enough experience with roasted barley. I could imagine 200g of roasted barley and choc malt could go well although it might have quite a strong flavour so could need aging for a while


Awesome thanks for that. I could always try what the old boy used to do. My old man reckons back in the day sitting around the fireplace sipping on a stout they used to dip the fire poker in their glass while red hot to get the extra burnt taste! Not sure if he's taking the piss but sounds good!!!


----------



## hwall95 (13/6/14)

jkhlt1210 said:


> Awesome thanks for that. I could always try what the old boy used to do. My old man reckons back in the day sitting around the fireplace sipping on a stout they used to dip the fire poker in their glass while red hot to get the extra burnt taste! Not sure if he's taking the piss but sounds good!!!


If you give that try, let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Grott (14/6/14)

your old man is right, often done in the days of stout and open fires.
cheers


----------



## jkhlt1210 (14/6/14)

grott said:


> your old man is right, often done in the days of stout and open fires.
> cheers


I'm going to have to try it I reckon!! I'm glad the old man wasn't pulling my leg!


----------

